
Show HN: FinTECH Report (MVP Launch) - password03
http://www.fintechreport.info
======
password03
Hi, I am the creator of FinTECH Report.

As somebody who is focused on FinTECH I was planning on creating a list to
track products etc. Instead of keeping to myself, I figured why not run a site
to help others too. After running a short survey ad campaign on Facebook with
positive feedback, I decided to build and launch a prototype.

That prototype has just launched and I am interested to hear peoples feedback.

The site is initially focusing on the UK FinTech space but I do not intent to
keep that restriction.

Thank you

EDIT: For those of you curious. This is all static HTML hosted on AWS S3. I
have a CSV file with the product data, which is written out to a template via
a quick application I wrote in Go. It's manual but quick really. My frontend
web skills are very dusty now and I need to learn a new JS framework.

------
ddgflorida
iPhone browser failed to load fintechreport.info but www.fintechreport.info
loaded fine.

